# Why is my two year old miserable all the time



## Abigailsmommy (Sep 23, 2003)

My 28 month old daughter has always been fussy, cranky, whatever you want to call it. High needs maybe?

But the last few weeks, she has been horrid. Crying all the time. Throwing fits at the drop of a hat. She now refuses to sit at the table for meals. She asks for certain foods and when I give them to her she throws them and then throws a fit. The only things that make her happy are watching Wow Wow Wubbzy and eating cheese. I'm not exaggerating.

We haven't had any upheavals. We have a very happy 5 year old and we're a pretty happy household.

Is this a stage? I can't take much more. We have a vacation coming up in Sept. in a beach house we rented with another family and I'm dreading it. I've actually considered leaving her here with my mom. That sounds awful but I'm just picturing her ruining everyone's vacation.

Help!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

2 year molars maybe?


----------



## Hemiola (Aug 29, 2004)

Food allergy!! Seriously, this is exactly what DS would do at dinnertime. SCREAM bloody murder at meal times and was only happy when he was eating that which he craved...and was sensitive to. Within 24 hrs. of removing gluten, we had a new child. Sounds like since she craves cheese, she may well have a dairy sensitivity. It does take a while for that to get out of the system (2 weeks+), but I bet you'll see a remarkable difference more quickly than that after removing dairy from her diet. Be very careful of hidden sources of dairy. Read up on it. Removing cheese and milk isn't enough! DS's sensitivity started immediately after a virus. You said she's always been fussy, but can you think of a time when this intensified? Maybe after significant stress (travel even) or illness? Maybe just a gradual increase as new foods have been introduced? The first thing I noticed with DS was that his behavior was completely out of control after he ate cereal. I thought I was going to pull out my hair! He did really lovely things like submerge my purse in the bathtub and other charming behaviors







I can say that without gluten he is now a pretty damn sweet kid!







: I hope you get this resolved!

Laura









http://www.mothering.com/discussions...play.php?f=307


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I agree with both pps.

I would certainly try tylenol to see if it improves...my dd gets super whiny when her teeth really hurt. Sometimes reducing the pain for a while can really help.

My little sister was a hellion until my mama figured out that she had gluten intolerance. As the pp said, it was like night and day. She used to pitch a huge fit for about an hour every evening at the same time. It was awful. With the dietary changes she became a normal and sweet kid...still with normal behaviors, but not so miserable.

Best of luck.

ETA: Gluten intolerance/allergy is notorious for causing emotional symptoms. Maybe other allergies do as well.


----------



## Abigailsmommy (Sep 23, 2003)

I didn't even think about her molars! They were coming in a few months ago and then just stopped and I forgot all about them. One does feel really swollen.

About the food allergies, I'm really ignorant about this. I don't even know what gluten is. The stuff in bread? I guess it's worth giving it a shot. Keeping a food diary first might help.

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## Hemiola (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes, please research food sensitivities. It can make a world of difference for your child and your family!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah whenever my DD is cranky beyond belief it's _always_ her teeth. I seriously had to hold her for 2 months when she was getting her eye teeth. The 2 year molars are taking 2 years. I would recommend Motrin instead of Tylenol though, it works better for inflammation, which it sounds like she may have. I always forget that it's her teeth bugging her, she'll just turn into a total wreck and I'm like "what happened to my little girl?" Then DH will be like have you checked her teeth? Duh...

Try to give something, if that doesn't help try doing the food thing. BTW..I totally get her only wanting one thing, my DD's thing is milk and a DVD.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abigailsmommy* 
About the food allergies, I'm really ignorant about this. I don't even know what gluten is. The stuff in bread? I guess it's worth giving it a shot. Keeping a food diary first might help.

Sorry for dragging this thread up again.

I hope your lo is feeling better.

Yes, gluten is in (most) bread. It is present in many grains, wheat, spelt, kamut, rye, barley. It is not present in oats, but since oats are processed with the same equipment as wheat (in the US) oats often have gluten present in them.

Some people only have trouble with wheat while others must avoid all the grains I mentioned.

Grains with no gluten include: rice, corn (itself a common allergen), quinoa, millet, buckwheat, oats.

I'm sure you could find some good information on the diet threads.


----------

